# I love a clean face!



## Jenspoo (Mar 25, 2009)

He looks great! How long do you keep his coat? I just took Chase last week but I didn't have anything taken off his coat because it looks babyish...but now I feel bad cause he's hot and I want to get him out more so this week I'll probly take him back in, but I don't want him raelly short.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Right now he's about 1/2 inch on the body/legs and his topknot is just a little longer - maybe one inch. I might let him get a little longer once his coat changes and winter gets here, but for now, it's good for summer and when he gets wet. It's just fluffy enough, but cutting the puppy fluff off did change his look quite a bit! 

This is a few days after I got him.









This was a week ago (my favorite photo of him).


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_oooooh, such a handsome face (and butt may I add? ound. Looks like he is kissing his friend and it is nice to see what he looks like sans toys in the mouth. He has a beautiful face.
_


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

I concur!!! I LOVE a clean face! I noticed from the older pics, he is growing into his collar! AWWWW!!! He is handsome!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks P4P - yep - he's growing! He has almost doubled his weight since I got him! Pretty soon, I'm going to have to loosen that collar!


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

He is looking great as always but holy smokes how is he not itching at his butt that short?
Some things I like a little hair to hide.

He is always full of life you can tell he is a healthy happy pup


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

You did a great job on him! I groom all of my poos too, 6 of them plus Mom's one. I've been doing my own grooming for over 20 years, great mommy and me time. We are learning to show groom now.


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

Vinnie is so handsome. I especially like the picture of him and Robin.


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

I love the clean faces too. How old is he? He looks very young and happy.


----------



## Finghin (Apr 16, 2009)

He's so wonderfully cute! He has so much expression on his little face. and the picture of him and the whippet is my absolute favorite (of course).


----------



## Roxy (Apr 4, 2008)

Those are some of the cutest pictures I have ever seen. So clear and what a happy fella!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

You can count on Vinnie to have that playful picture with his mouth full. His pictures always make me smile. He is growing up fast. Thanks for sharing his pictures. You take some fantastic shots, and he is just captivated with the camera. What a ham!


----------



## Michelle Underwood (Aug 15, 2008)

He is so handsome! I love the clean face too!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Total cutie pie! Want to send him my way??


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks Everyone on the nice comments!!



Mandycasey'smom said:


> He is looking great as always but holy smokes how is he not itching at his butt that short?
> Some things I like a little hair to hide.


LOL - he does't itch his shaved areas. 



poodlelover said:


> I love the clean faces too. How old is he? He looks very young and happy.


Hmmm.... how old.... he was born 2/21, so four months and change. 



Finghin said:


> He's so wonderfully cute! He has so much expression on his little face. and the picture of him and the whippet is my absolute favorite (of course).


I thought you'd like that one! :wink:


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

He looks so handsome! I agree, nothing like a clean face and feet! Love the look.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

He is so beautiful!!! I too love a clean face. How often do you shave his face and which blade do you use a 15 or a 30?


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I have been doing his f/f/t with a Wahl Mini Arco - it's about a 30 blade - it is so quiet and does a really nice job - doesn't get hot or anything. His breeder recommended it and I LOVE it! I bathe and at least do f/f/t every 7-10 days. Since he is a puppy and I am quite the newbie at grooming, I wanted both of us to get used to the process.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Mandycasey'smom said:


> He is looking great as always but holy smokes how is he not itching at his butt that short?
> Some things I like a little hair to hide.
> 
> He is always full of life you can tell he is a healthy happy pup


ound: :rofl:


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

AgilityIG said:


> I have been doing his f/f/t with a Wahl Mini Arco - it's about a 30 blade - it is so quiet and does a really nice job - doesn't get hot or anything. His breeder recommended it and I LOVE it! I bathe and at least do f/f/t every 7-10 days. Since he is a puppy and I am quite the newbie at grooming, I wanted both of us to get used to the process.


_We're on the same schedule here with both of my spoos. Right now, ten days is pushing it. If has been raining here for nearly a month with no end in site. Mud and grit everywhere and their hair on the fft is growing like weeds!!!_


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

I wish we lived closer - I'd love to have you as my groomer for Wrigley!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

LOL - I am not a very good groomer!! Poor Vin has chopped up areas everywhere. Just got my new shears, so will work on getting things evened up next weekend.

Spoospirit - 10 days was pushing it for me too - it's amazing how much hair he can grow in just ten days on his face!!


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

How lucky you are, he is GORGEOUS! Do you mind measking what camera do you use? All your photo captures are great and very clean and sharp!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks!!

I shoot a Nikon D300 with a 70-200/2.8 lens about 99.9% of the time. It's a beast - about five pounds total with the grip - gotta work those arms!!


----------

